# New to forum and would like advice.



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

We just got a German Shepherd/Lab puppy 9 weeks old and where we live out in the country it is hard to find really decent food. So I was wondering if this would pass for a puppy food that will be good for her.

*Diamond Naturals*

*Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula*


Protein: 27% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,656 kcal/kg (342 kcal/cup) Calculate

*Ingredients*

Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, millet, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, oatmeal, potatoes, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), ocean fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecieum, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 27.0% Minimum Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum Moisture 10.0% Maximum Calcium 1.2% Minimum Phosphorus 1.2% Maximum Phosphorus 1.0% Minimum Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum L-Carnitine * 30 mg/kg Minimum Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.2% Minimum Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3%

Minimum



Thanks for any advice and I really like your forum.:wild:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's far from the worst food, but it's also far from the best food. There looks to be a decent amount of meat and no by-products, so it should be fine.

What other options do you have near you if you want some input? Do you have a petco or petsmart near you? Would you be willing to have food shipped?


----------



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

*New to frrum and would like advice.*

The farm stores have the Purina , Iams, Science Diet products plus Diamond. The nearest big city is about 100 miles away. To have food shipped they really charge us alot to get it here, unless anyone knows of someone with cheaper shipping. Our last dog we feed Taste of The Wild and it was really good for the dogs. Thanks for answering me so quickly I really appreciate it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have fed Diamond products and like it It's also pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

This was a food I was looking at!

I'm a student, so I can't afford the super-duper-awesome kibbles, but this seemed like a reasonably priced, decent food.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

ILSA said:


> The farm stores have the Purina , Iams, Science Diet products plus Diamond. The nearest big city is about 100 miles away. To have food shipped they really charge us alot to get it here, unless anyone knows of someone with cheaper shipping. Our last dog we feed Taste of The Wild and it was really good for the dogs. Thanks for answering me so quickly I really appreciate it.


I know a site that offers free shipping on orders over $50. They have occasional coupon codes for x% off via e-mail newsletters, and offer free sample/trial packages before you buy the bigger bags. If you're interested, drop me a private message? I don't know if I'm allowed to post the site on here..


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Ive fed it but when it first came out. Not a horrible food by any means. Not the best but I would feed it again if I had to.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Andrew said:


> I know a site that offers free shipping on orders over $50. They have occasional coupon codes for x% off via e-mail newsletters, and offer free sample/trial packages before you buy the bigger bags. If you're interested, drop me a private message? I don't know if I'm allowed to post the site on here..


Don't hold out on us - what's the site?!? You can post it.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

k9cuisine.com - Dog Products


Free shipping on orders over $50? Yay. 
Unfortunately I haven't made a purchase on the site yet. 
I do use their live chat customer assistance and ask the operators regarding the foods. When I asked for suggestions for food to feed to a LBP, they suggested Orijen LBP for grainless, and Wellness LBP.

I signed up for their e-mail newsletter. They send e-mails with coupon codes for your next purchase on the site, and some nutrition newsletters. Pretty nifty?

I haven't bought anything from the site because I'm lucky to live in a nice area where most brands dog food I need is within 10-20 minutes distance. 
I don't know if this online store price is considered "good" for you. Prices in-store varies in different stores/cities/states. Orijen costs nearly $85+ for me, but Wellness/TOTW/Instinct/The now-P&G bought Naturapet foods cost from $39.99~$50 for me. So in my case, Orijen is cheaper if I purchase from k9cuisine.

Hope the site helps! I have more sites "bookmarked", but I recently got a new computer, so I haven't imported the bookmarks onto this new computer yet.


----------



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

*New to forum and would like advice*

We are recently retired and the prices are way to high for us. Isn't there a decent priced puppy food for people like us?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The Diamond is pretty decent. If you have a Tractor Supply near you, their store brand is made by Diamond, the same food just a cheaper price.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

ILSA said:


> We are recently retired and the prices are way to high for us. Isn't there a decent priced puppy food for people like us?


I apologize that the site I suggested was no help.

I really don't know what to suggest, as you pointed out that the nearest big city is 100 miles away. 

Have you tried using Amazon? They offer a 1-2 month PRIME membership, which means free 2-day shipping, and you pay 3.99 for 1-day shipping. 
I'm currently have a 1-year free-prime membership because I'm a college student.


----------



## ILSA (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Andrew for the good advice wish I could have used it, but you probably gave other people options. We do have a small farm store so I will try to get Diamond food there, sure beats driving 100 miles.:hug:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you have a feed store near you? They may be willing to special order brand they don't normally carry. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Some farm stores carry Flint River which is good too. You didn't say what state you're in- I know many farm/feed stores in TX it and Diamond. But like Good Karma says, it can't hurt to ask them to order a brand you like. Your other option is to feed a raw diet and not buy any dry.


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

There is a cheaper way. You say you're in the country. Ask around for local hunters. See if they'd be prepared to deal with you on small animal carcasses, or at least the parts they might not otherwise use: hearts, livers etc. Freeze and thaw them as necessary. Supplement this with cooked rice and/or pasta, vegetables and cooked fruit.

Remember that although people like to think of dogs as pure carnivores, they're actually facultative carnivores/omnivores and will eat a lot of things we might not think of giving them. Arctic wolves will hunt for and eat mice and rats and other small rodents during the winter when other food is scarce.

My boy is used to eating raw apples - he loves them, plus cooked fruit such as pineapple and peaches, and noodles. These are not his staples, but useful dietary diversions or novelties. He'll also eat porridge or soaked breakfast wheat biscuits, meusli etc.


----------

